# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Neff] πλυντηριο πιατων - σταματαει την πλύση, δεν "τραβάει" νερό

## maira

Πλυντήριο πιάτων, Neff, Μοντέλο S4752W2/04, fd7606, 45 εκατοστά εντοιχιζόμενο.

Καλημέρα σας,
το πλυντήριο πιάτων χάλασε, σταματώντας το πρόγραμμα στο σημείο που "τραβάει" νερά.
Βρύσες ανοιχτές, aqua stop οκ.

Φώναξα τεχνικό, ανοιξε το πλαϊνό δεξί καπάκι, και φάνηκε ότι στο κάτω μέρος, είχε κράτησει νερά, περίπου 1 εκ. (προφανώς το πλυντήριο μπλόκαρε την εισαγωγή επιπλέον νερού για μην υπάρξει βραχυκύκλωμα.)
Έγυρε το πλυντήριο προς τα πίσω, χύθηκαν τα νερά στο πάτωμα, και το πλυντήριο συνέχισε το πρόγραμμά του κανονικά. 
Ο τεχνικός αποφάνθηκε ότι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το μοτέρ της αντλίας νερού !!! (πάνω από 200 ευρώ, όπως μου τόνισε) γιατί εκεί υπάρχει η διαρροή.  Δεν έλυσε όμως το πλυντήριο, ούτε έλεγξε σωληνάκια, αντλίες, κλπ. για τυχόν προβλήματα. Πως είναι δυνατόν να καταλαβε ότι είναι το μοτέρ? Σε σχετική ερώτησή μου, μου απάντησε ότι το μοτέρ πουλιέται σαν ένα, και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούν διαφορα εξαρτήματα.

Έψαξα στο site της neff και βρήκα αυτή την εικόνα με τα ανταλλακτικά. Οι τιμές τους δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτά που μου είπε ο τεχνικός. 
neff.jpg


```
 http://www.neff-eshop.com/serviceeshop6/doc/documentcontent.do?prod=S4752W2%2f04&page=002&imageop=ZI&new_window=X
```

Σε κάθε περίπτωση οικονομικά δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να δώσω τόσα λεφτά, πόσο μάλλον για ένα πλυντήριο 17 χρόνων. 

Προσπάθησα να βρω φλοτέρ, κλπ, αφού διάβασα όλες τις συμβουλές στο forum, αλλά στο δικό μου πλυντήριο ίσως επειδή είναι 45 εκ πλάτος, και άρα πιο συμπυκνωμένο, δεν τα βρίσκω.

Πριν ξεκινήσω να πλένω με τα χεράκια μου ξανά, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να το επισκευάσω?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Μάιρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πως είναι δυνατόν να καταλαβε ότι είναι το μοτέρ? Σε σχετική ερώτησή μου, μου απάντησε ότι το μοτέρ πουλιέται σαν ένα, και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούν διαφορα εξαρτήματα.


Μια ματιά αρκεί για να καταλάβει ο τεχνικός ότι η διαρροή είναι στο μοτέρ (το βλέπει με την πρώτη παρατήρηση αλάτων κοντά στον άξονα/τσιμούχα του μοτέρ ) 
Θα έχει δίκιο για να σου το είπε.
Τώρα για το αν πάει ολόκληρο το μοτέρ ή όχι  π.χ. αλλαγή της τσιμούχας είναι θέμα πολιτικής ανταλλακτικών της Neff ή " Ελληνικών συμφερόντων ". 
Κάνε μια ερώτηση σε καταστήματα ανταλλακτικών (με βάση τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου σου) ... αν πράγματι πάει ολόκληρο το μοτέρ ή υπάρχουν μόνο οι τσιμούχες για να αλλάξεις. Αν υπάρχουν μόνο οι τσιμούχες κάτι μπορεί να γίνει , ενώ για ολόκληρο μοτέρ είναι ασύμφερο.

----------


## maira

Συγγνώμη που θα επιμείνω, αλλά το μοτέρ δεν φαίνεται χωρίς να λύσεις το πλυντήριο, πράγμα που δεν έκανε ο τεχνικός. Θα μπορούσες σύμφωνα και με το σχέδιο να με καθοδηγήσεις να το βρω εγώ?
Επίσης βρήκα το φλοτέρ που σταματάει το πλυντήριο όταν γεμίσεις από κάτω με νερά, το απομόνωσα και το πλυντήριο δουλεύει κανονικά. Πρέπει όμως να βρω και τη διαρροή, προκειμένου να λυσω το πρόβλημα οριστικά!
 :Confused1:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο σχέδιο του 1ου ποστ είναι στην επάνω/δεξιά γωνία με κωδικό 140451 και 085622 (αντλία εκτοξευτήρας μαζί με το καπάκι) , αυτό είναι το πιθανότερο που μπορεί να χάνει νερό . 
Νόμιζα ο τεχνικός το άνοιξε και το είδε προκαταβολικά ... τέλος πάντων
Αν είναι από κάτι άλλο θα είναι καλύτερα , γιατί αν είναι στον εκτοξευτήρα είναι το χειρότερο.
Θα πρέπει κάποιος που πιάνουν τα χέρια του , να ανοίξει όσα καπάκια του επιτρέπεται να ανοίξει (ώστε να έχει και μια πανοραμική εικόνα από κάποιες πλευρές ) και ενώ πριν θα το έχεις στεγνώσει από τα νερά να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία και να δεις από που τρέχουν αυτά τα νερά . Χωρίς να το διαλύσεις σε βάθος το πλυντήριο .. από όσες πλευρές μπορείς να το δεις και με κάποιο φακό / λάμπα να το παρατηρήσεις από που χάνει. Συνήθως όταν χάνει νερά από τον εκτοξευτήρα ... φαίνονται πάνω του κάποια σημάδια άλατα και νερά.

----------


## maira

τα δυο αυτά ανταλλακτικά δεν υπάρχουν στην αντιπροσωπεία. Καταφερα να βρω το περίβλημα της αντλίας 085622, στην αγγλια με 92 ευρώ.
Το πρόβλημα ειναι ότι όλα είναι τόσο συμπιεσμένα που δεν βγαίνει άκρη.
Σκούπισα τα νερά όπως μου είπες, αλλά και χωρίς να δουλεύει το πλυντήριο, τα νερά συμπληρώνονται στο κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου. Σύμφωνα με τη Neff αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει μικρή στάθμη νερού. !!!
Σημάδια από άλατα δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου! όλα είναι πεντακάθαρα. Βέβαια κάτω από το μοτέρ-αντλία, όταν το πλυντήριο λειτουργεί, φαίνονται τα νερά να κουνιούνται. Ο λόγος είναι  ότι η περιστροφή του μοτέρ δημιουργεί στρόβιλο και τα ανακινεί, ή δηλώνει ότι από εκεί είναι η διαρροή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σκούπισα τα νερά όπως μου είπες, αλλά και χωρίς να δουλεύει το πλυντήριο, τα νερά συμπληρώνονται στο κάτω μέρος του πλυντηρίου. Σύμφωνα με τη Neff αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει μικρή στάθμη νερού. !!!


Το παραπάνω αναφέρετε στο εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου (χώρος που βάζεις τα πιάτα) και δεν αφορά διαρροή "εκτός" πλυντηρίου (εσωτερικού θαλάμου χώρου πιάτων) 




> Βέβαια κάτω από το μοτέρ-αντλία, όταν το πλυντήριο λειτουργεί, φαίνονται τα νερά να κουνιούνται. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η περιστροφή του μοτέρ δημιουργεί στρόβιλο και τα ανακινεί, ή δηλώνει ότι από εκεί είναι η διαρροή?


Αναφέρεσαι στο εσωτερικό του θαλάμου? αυτό δεν μας αφορά. εμείς μιλάμε για εξωτερική διαρροή εκτός θαλάμου .

Για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός δεν μας αφορά τι γίνετε μέσα στον θάλαμο πλύσης (χώρος πλύσης των πιάτων) ... αλλά ... μιλάμε για τον "εκτός" χώρο (π.χ. εκεί που βρήκες το φλοτέρ και το ένωσες απευθείας) ... για εκείνον τον χώρο αναφερόμαστε στο τελικό πάτωμα της συσκευής ... αν εκεί γέμισε νερά , δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση έχει διαρροή η οποία δεν την είδες ή δεν την πρόσεξες.

----------


## maira

ναι, μιλάω για εκτός του θαλάμου πλύσης, όχι για το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου. Για εκεί μου είπε η Neff ότι είναι οκ να υπάρχουν νερά, πράγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση!
Τελος πάντων το έλυσα! όλο. Έριξα το πλυντήριο προς τα πίσω, και έβγαλα την παροχή του ρεύματος, το σωλήνα του νερού, και έχω δυο κομμάτια. Το κατω, που είναι μονο το μαύρο πλαστικό, και όλο το υπόλοιπο πλυντηριο. Στο μοτερ και στο καπάκι της αντλίας, δε φαίνονται ούτε νερά, ούτε άλατα, είναι σαν καινούρια!
Αν πρέπει να βρω κάποιο σημείο που έχει πρόβλημα θα έλεγα ότι είναι στη αριστερή πλευρά όπως κοιτάμε το πλυντήριο, εκεί που καταλήγει ο σωλήνας νερού. Εκει υπάρχουν σημάδια απο σκουριά στα σωληνάκια, από τα σιδερένια κλιπ που τα συγκρατοούν. Να λειτουργήσω το πλυντηριο έτσι ανοιχτό και ξαπλωμένο? το φοβαμαι!!
 Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο μοτερ και στο καπάκι της αντλίας, δε φαίνονται ούτε νερά, ούτε άλατα, είναι σαν καινούρια!


Αυτό είναι καλό ..



> εκεί που καταλήγει ο σωλήνας νερού. Εκει υπάρχουν σημάδια απο σκουριά στα σωληνάκια, από τα σιδερένια κλιπ που τα συγκρατοούν. Να λειτουργήσω το πλυντηριο έτσι ανοιχτό και ξαπλωμένο


?

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται . απλά μια που είδες εκείνη την σκουριά , κάνε ότι καλύτερο μπορείς (στα σιδερένια κλιπ ) θα εννοείς σφυγκτήρες .. βάλε αν χρειαστεί δικούς σου σφυγκτήρες βιδωτούς κτλ 
Αν κάνεις δοκιμή κάνε την με όρθια την συσκευή πάντα . ανοικτό το πλαινό καπάκι προσωρινά για να βλέπεις αν χάνει ... αλλά όχι ξαπλωμένο

----------


## maira

οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα προσπαθήσω άλλη μια φορά!

----------

